# Carolina Q Cup



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2005)

can't believe this thread hasn't been started.  some of our guys are in this thing.  


  Jack W and Finney have teamed up with a guy named Jethro, and early reports are that they are very happy with turn ins.

Also Big GQ was there to enjoy the beverages.

Awards at 3 pm  eastern, details to come.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Breaking news!!  Finney just called!! 

They placed 5th in Whole Hog out of approximately 25 teams, GREAT Job Fellas!!!

Didn't place in the "Anything Butt" this time, which they did Shrimp and Grits.  They got many compliments on it though, just wasn't their day. 

Good job guys!!!   =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2005)

well our boys came in 5th.  That's a tremendous showing against the best in SC.  congrats to Jack, Finney, and GQ.  Full stats coming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D> Way to go guys!!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2005)

Only the tops 3 were announced for Anything Butt...hoping for a 4th place finney, I mean finish.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Only the tops 3 were announced for Anything Butt...hoping for a 4th place finney, I mean finish.



Knowing Finney's "Gourmet" taste, I'm sure it was better than they placed!!!  I told him he should have done the gazpacho again!  He said "Potato Soup" won Anything Butt!!!!  ******!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Are pics coming??


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks all for the recognition.

I'm always happy with a top five finish in any contest.  The differences get slim when it gets to that level.  We'll put it all together when the scores publish and see where we stood overall in the points.  The contest was won by a team named Carolina Traveler.  Will is a great guy and one hell of a cook.  He cooks on double Backwoods hog competitors.  His rig looks like some kind of BBQ factory on wheels.  The compeititon was good and we stepped up to the plate.

Many thanks to Chris Finney.  His company is very comfortable and he is a great cook in his own right.  The Shrimp and Grits were fantastic.  Kaitlyn even turned away a person interested in the recipe.  Potato soup...you gotta be kidding me.   

It's always great to spend time with the Big GQ.  I got to meet his wife and naturally she is an angel.   Garlands puzzling look and swagger at 1:00am is something to behold.

Good to see all of our friends there.  JT Handy cooked a fine hog and it's always good to see Walter.

Thanks all.  It's good to put another dust collector on the mantel.  


It was Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the report, Jack ~ Lookin' forward to the final tally.  Again, Congrats to you and Finney!!   

I think a podcast on "How to do Whole Hog" might be in order here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if Jack doesn't have pics to post, that means we ain't gettin' none 'cause FINNEY AIN'T GOT NO CAMERA!!!  #-o  ](*,)  :-(  :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 29, 2005)

We got Pics.  Right now I NEED sleep.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

COOL!!    Sorry..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

Way to go guys! 
This one's on me ....






 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Wake up Jack!  WE want pics!!!!

By the way, some generic pics have been posted on the message board
at www.scbarbecue.com


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 30, 2005)

All right all ready.

Here they are.  Not necessarily in any order.   What a great crew.  My daughter Kaitlyn makes an appearance in a few frames.  The rest is the Crew.

All critiques are most welcome.  Fifth is nice.  First is the goal.  Honest feedback is necessary.

Enjoy the show!

http://ephotohut.com/gallery.php?u=ryzinsmoke&g=Q-Cup

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics man!!  Looks like you guys had a great time!  Just one question from me .. It looks like the whole hog was cooked skin side down the whole cook ~ Was that the case?  I just seen where some people turn theirs and was wondering ~ No reason..

Thanks, and again, Congrats on 5th place you guys!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 30, 2005)

Great photos Jack and the ephoto thing didn't keep popping up in each pic. Thanks for sharing.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

The pork in the turn in box looked about as good as I've ever seen.
Although the nice skin color is great, I see too much black on the pig.
I know the judges are trained to know what bark is, but I'd be concerned
that may have counted you down some in the presentation of the whole pig.

Kait is a cutie.  Wish I could have been there....no pics of GQ staggering around?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Also, could you give us feedback on our feedback?  Are you not concerned with the amount of blackness on the whole hog?  Is there anything you didn't like about your turn in box?

Just to be picky, and you know where I'm from, but I like to see my pork that is not colored by sauce.  I know with the sauce you used, that's not really possible.  However, it did look delicious to this ENC boy, even with the sauce.  Might have to hit my hammock and contemplate this.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2005)

It all looked very good guys!  Quite a step up in overall placement from SOTB!! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It all looked very good guys!  Quite a step up in overall placement from SOTB!! =D>




Are you implying something?  If Finney hadn't been there, Jack probably would have won.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1f5k2ff1]It all looked very good guys!  Quite a step up in overall placement from SOTB!! =D>




Are you implying something?  If Finney hadn't been there, Jack probably would have won.[/quote:1f5k2ff1]

Just stating facts sir...that's all!!   #-o


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi guys,
Hade a great time wit Jack this weekend and used it as a 'working education' even though it was tons of fun.

The hog was flipped once in the wee hours of the morning, or the late hours of the evening depending on how you want to look at it.  Our camera crew had left before then and I guess they were busy when 'Cricket' first got put on there.

That was one _pretty_ finished pigs.  The picture makes the bark look darker than it was.  'Cricket' was a beautiful golden cherry color with (of course) darker areas of bark.

The meat was all very moist but not mushy.  The loin was not dry at all.  The hams pulled great even though if you look close at the pictures of the box and of the hog presentation, you will see that we chopped the ham meat.  Looking at the turn in box you can see three distinct sections (and types) of meat.  1- Chopped hams, 2- Pulled rib, loin, belly (center of pig meat), 3- Pulled shoulder meat.

Big GQ at 1 am is something you should all experience.  He is a great guy.  We went walking around to a few of the other sites together.  He knows some interesting people.  (That's for sure)

In closing... I had a great time, enjoyed all the company.  Jack is a wealth of BBQ knowledge, even if Jethro says he knows more than Jack ever will.  Jack's family is great to be around and all chip in and help.
And... boy do they throw a spread on Friday night that they graciously included friends of mine that came from Charleston, SC and Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics Finnster, you guys done did good. One thing I don't understand, Larry keeps telling me you're black, you don't look black at all. :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

man I hate I missed it.

Finney, between me and you, I think we now know all of Jack's secrets.
Maybe we should publish a book or something.

I really really wish I could have tasted that.   I spent Friday night fighting with my daughter instead.  Geez.

Anyway, the Carolina Q cup site still hasn't posted the scores, hoping
your shrimp and grits did well.


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> man I hate I missed it.
> 
> Finney, between me and you, I think we now know all of Jack's secrets.
> *Maybe we should publish a book or something*.
> ...


Yeah, a *Secrets from the other side of the Presentation Table*.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As soon as the scores are out I will post them on the board. Everybody has a secrete or 2 to go around , I have a sauce that would be killer even if its fruit based, between all the mustard, vinegar, pepper ,and tomato based sauces it would  stand out and be noticed to say the least.


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Walter... nice to meet you yesterday.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Walter... nice to meet you yesterday.



Hey Chris good to meet you as well, next year I am going to balance my judging with some competing .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

who will have the scores first, the Q cup site or the SCBA site?
I noticed last year they only listed the top three anything butt scores.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> who will have the scores first, the Q cup site or the SCBA site?
> I noticed last year they only listed the top three anything butt scores.



All I can tell ya is that time I see em I will post them.
Probably wont be till Tuesday but I check all sites at least everyday.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 30, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finney will tell you there really aren't many secrets.  It's just like most things in competition, you have to execute the basics without error.  There isn't much room for error when your cooking against the talent that was around us.  It's even tougher at Ladson Fairgrounds.  Incidently Cappy, I gave Finney your quart of secrets.  Maybe he'll share.

I sure thought that branding iron was cool at Chuckwagon.  What a touch.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finney, give me my quart of secret!!!!!!!  I'll be in Charleston in 2 hours you bastard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Finney, give me my quart of secret!!!!!!!  I'll be in Charleston in 2 hours you bastard!!!!!!!!!!!


Jack didn't say anything about sharing when he gave it (the quart) to me.  [-X


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

It's mine..... all mine. :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------

